# 10/8/03 Bulls @ Indiana (Preseason) on AM 1000 Tonight! [merged]



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*10/8/03 Bulls @ Indiana (Preseason)*

*Cartwright is giving veterans free reign during camp. Pippen rested and Corie Blount had limited participation Monday.*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsmain,1,1652469.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

In addition to Rose, I don't expect Curry or Pip to dress for the exhibition opener vs. the Pacers. Rose and Curry are nursing injuries. And as the article above said, Cartwright's letting the vets set their own pace in camp. At most I think you'll see Scottie make cameo appearances during the entire preseason. Now Gill's another story. He's a workout warrior and he's in superb shape. I expect he'll see his fair share of PT Wednesday and throughout October.

Kirk and Jamal paired together ought to be an exciting backcourt combination Wednesday. But even more intriguing should be the degree and method to which those that play apply themselves defensively.

Defensive pressure combined with an uptempo offensive scheme...should make for a highly entertaining experience!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I cant wait


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Good to see you posting DH! With Rose and Pip out along with Curry I am interested in what lineups we will see. I also look forward to seeing how the Kirk/JC duo does.


JC,Hinrich
Gill,Hassell
Marshall,ERob(?)
Fizer,Baxter
Chandler,Blount


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

DH is back!!  Go Bulls....


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Welcome back Dickie...

I'm very upset I can't see Curry work the Pacers if he does indeed sit out. Grrr.... again, I'll recap the game as I am going to get in some rumbles rep'n the Bulls down at Conseco.

Maybe I can get into it with Artest! That would be cool.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Maybe I can get into it with Artest! That would be cool.


Retro, you're one big mofo but..... Artest is straight loco ya know?  Whatever happens, please give us the recap!!





SD


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> Retro, you're one big mofo but..... Artest is straight loco ya know?  Whatever happens, please give us the recap!!
> 
> SD


I think I can take him... I'm el pollo loco. Wait, that's a crazy chicken. He doesn't scare me!


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Welcome back Dickie...
> 
> I'm very upset I can't see Curry work the Pacers if he does indeed sit out. Grrr.... again, I'll recap the game as I am going to get in some rumbles rep'n the Bulls down at Conseco.
> ...


I am going to be there watching the game. It's too bad Pip and Rose an may be Curry not playing. I want to see the lineup with Pippen, Curry, and JC.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Welcome back Dickie...
> 
> I'm very upset I can't see Curry work the Pacers if he does indeed sit out. Grrr.... again, I'll recap the game as I am going to get in some rumbles rep'n the Bulls down at Conseco.
> ...


My money is on you retro! No doubt about it.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Is it going to be on the radio?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Is it going to be on the radio?


What? The fight between retro and do ron-ron or the bulls game, 

I hope it's on the radio!! I look forward to hearing a bulls game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Official Bulls vs Pacers, exhibition thread*

Tomorrow night!!! Can't wait. I know we are banged up and yes I know we won't have much of a bench for this game, but I can't wait to see how baxter performs. I can't wait to see what Gill does as a Bull. Can't wait to see what Hinrich can bring to the Bulls. I don't expect a win, this time. Predictions?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

My Prediction???











*PAAAIIIN!!!*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

But the pain I'm describing is actually MY pain in the fact that as usual, the Bulls pre-season games will NOT be televized.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> But the pain I'm describing is actually MY pain in the fact that as usual, the Bulls pre-season games will NOT be televized.
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:upset:


I feel your pain.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Ok so with Rose,Pippen,Robinson, and Curry out some guys will be playing a lot. I suppose lineup will look like this:


Crawford,Hinrich,Mason Jr
Gill,Hassell
Marshall,(Gill)
Fizer,Baxter
Chandler,Blount


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Ok so with Rose,Pippen,Robinson, and Curry out some guys will be playing a lot. I suppose lineup will look like this:
> 
> 
> ...


is Fizer cleared to play? Just because he is practicing doesn't mean he is ready for the season. 

Anyone know? If he doesn't play, Baxter will start. 

Our bench is slim for tonight.


----------



## Jumpman23 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Bulls vs Pacers on ESPN radio tonight!*

Hey if anyone wants to listen to the game tonight, it will be on at 7pm on ESPN Radio 1000AM. I was surprised that they will have it on, they usually don't broadcast the first couple of games...anyways enjoy...GO BULLS!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Is Fizer playing?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

For those of you with NBA League pass, supposedly this game is going to be on channel 722 (direct TV) at 8 pm eastern. It was on their viewing guide. I certainly hope it isn't misinformation...

It looks like the wife and I are going to come to blows. She NEVER misses an episode of West Wing.

(I've got to get TIVO)


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Woo hoo, I am going to be watching the Bullies tonight! 

722, I love Directv


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

are there any online feeds


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I would assume NBA audio pass and real one super pass have the games on the net. 
Try nba.com


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

thanks
im gonna see if i can find feed free first before i giveup and pay for it:no:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Disclaimer : the poster here by declares there is no intellectual content in this post.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm so excited
I just can't hide it
I'm about to lose control 
and i think I want to

Go the bulls.

I'm way to excited about a preseason game, but I don't care!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bulls up 24-17 after 1.

Jamal got a quick hook after going 1-6 with 3 TO's in the first 5 minutes. Hinrich 1-1, pretty oop to Baxter...


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm watching the game right now and recording. I'll be uploading some highlights and tons of screenshots!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler
Marshall
Gill
Hassell
Crawford

Starting five


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:yes: 
cant wait for the video clips!!!!

go Bulls!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Marshall chopped off his locks no more fro.  
First Gill, now Marshall. Does Curry still have his do?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tyson for 2!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

tyson starts the scoring w/ a jump hook


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

What a nice move by Tys with the hook! He looked so smooth!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Five fouls in the first 2 minutes??


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

thanks guys for keeping us updated


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

How is Tyson's new form on his shooting??is it looking better???


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I love the way the bulls are pushing the ball. Gill made a shot a while ago that the Bulls would never had done last year! 

Gill 6 pts.....

11-5 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> How is Tyson's new form on his shooting??is it looking better???


2-3 from the field. 0-1 Fts line


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I read that Tyson has been practising on his shot for the past 3 months with a specialist....If only he can hit some jumpers just like Horace Grant did..he is going to be amazing 4 us!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bilbo Baggins gets his first action


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Tyson's new form on his shooting looks great, Unbelievablel!!!  He looks so smooth. He's like a whole new player! This team is going to be a force to be reckoned with this season. Alot of the young guys have improved and the vets will make them better players.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> I read that Tyson has been practising on his shot for the past 3 months with a specialist....If only he can hit some jumpers just like Horace Grant did..he is going to be amazing 4 us!!


yep he is gonna be a great 4 for us


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Marshall chopped off his locks no more fro.
> First Gill, now Marshall. Does Curry still have his do?


lets hope not


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> tyson starts the scoring w/ a jump hook


over?


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Kirk is in the game now!  Nice turn around jumper by Johnson!


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

> over?


I believe it was over Jermain O'Neal


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

GB,

Tyson has been matching Pollard and occasionally ONeal


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

is he holding his own vs o'neal


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Linton Johnson has 7 pts!!


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

We're on FIRE! 24-16! 

Great pass to Fizer to Johnson for the easy layin!

Johnson hit a 3 from the corner!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

How about showing the door to EROb..and bringing in Linton Johnson???LOL


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

Erob:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Eddie watching Johnson???


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Boy Linton does look good, too bad Erobbery will make it on contract alone.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I agree, Unbullievable.


The 1st quarter is over now. Score Bulls - 29 Pacers 17


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Isn't it nice to see Bach back in the huddle ?


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hell yeah :yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Croshere has a pulled right ham string. Will not return.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

who's linton johnson ?

couldn't find much about him on the web


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn Croshere gets hurt more than JD Drew


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls doing a nice job on the boards, 21-13

Baxter has 7! Tyson 1.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Bilbo Baggins gets his first action


:laugh: 

That is seriously funny


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Tyson misses two shots at the FT line. Oh well it's just the preseason.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Boy does Kirk look small on the court. He also looked pretty sloppy so far this evening. I think he has 3 t/o's already.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Tyson 1-5 FT


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Tyson 1-5 FT


lol lets just be happy he is getting to line


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Crawford to Gill! Bulls lead by 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> Crawford to Gill! Bulls lead by 3!


:yes: 40-37 Bulls


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

cook looks solid


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Tyson with 5 blocks?

IS that fo reel?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Tyson with 5 blocks?
> 
> IS that fo reel?


Five? I knew that he had some blocks, but Five? 

Could be true.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FYI

Cubs up 3-0 in the third.

Prior in trouble 1st two innings but got out of the jams.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

kendell gills is playing real well


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 51.5% to 33% by pacers, yet Bulls up by just one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill has 12 pts. Looks great


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SoSaaaaa

2-run homer

Cubs up 5-0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FYI
> 
> Cubs up 3-0 in the third.
> ...


Thanks Dabullz


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

jamal crawford 1 FGA something must be wrong thats not the j i know


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wennington on Gill:

Does what it takes to win. Great shooter, doesn't force anything. Good vet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

48-44 Bulls at HT. Pacers have made 19 Fts, Bulls have Attempted 17.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

trueblue can you tell me how crawford hs look


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> trueblue can you tell me how crawford hs look


I am not watching the game, listening on ESPN.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> SoSaaaaa
> 
> 2-run homer
> ...


Did the Cubs win last night ?

I watched it till the 5th inning and they were down by 1 and I had a lunch to go to that turned into dinner

How'd they go


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Yep it's halftime. Breaktime.

I guess we should talk about which players look great.  I thought Gill did a god job in the first half. He works so hard. The Bulls made a good decision to pick him up. Linton Johnson was great also. He needs good playing time this season. Also Tyson did well. He was just rusty from the FT line.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Did the Cubs win last night ?
> ...



Cubs Lost 9-8 in the 11th inning because of a GW HR by Mike Lowell. 

Cubs had the lead, Zambrano blew it.... Cubs tied it up on a clutch Sammy HR... then Guthrie blew it in extra innings.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I am not watching the game, listening on ESPN.


o ok thanks anyway


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 50%! 24-24 rebounds. 

Gill 12
Chandler and johnson 9. 

Chandler 5 blocks!!! 

Baxter 7 rebounds, Marshall five. 

Crawford, 0-2 4-4 fts. 2 rebounds,3 assists. 3 fouls. 4 pts. 

Bulls 11 t/o to 6. 

Hinrich 1 rebound, three T/o 0-0 no points.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6-0 Cubs!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ramirez solo homer.

Cubs up 6-0

It is unfair for prior to have a lead like this.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TB,

where you listening to the game?

URL?


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Crawford is playing like a real PG, Nokio! It's fun watching him. I'm really impressed with his passing so far. He's doing a great job getting other players involved in the game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Gill has 12 pts. Looks great


Lets not forget he's a scrub.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> Crawford is playing like a real PG, Nokio! It's fun watching him. I'm really impressed with his passing so far. He's doing a great job getting other players involved in the game.


thanks. but 2 fgA 's thats odd for crawford


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Hawks-Cavs

81-80 50 seconds left. 

James 3-7 6 pts. 3 rebounds 3 assists, 2 steals. 

Glover 16 pts. 

Miles, 11 pts 8 assists, 6 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Lets not forget he's a scrub.


LOL, But 12 pts is different than none for scrub! Don't you agree?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Boston 2-0 in fourth


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> OT: Hawks-Cavs
> 
> 
> Miles, 11 pts 8 assists, 6 rebounds.


thats impressive..i hope miles have a breakout season


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

7-0 cubs

Into their bullpen and roughing them up


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 7-0 cubs
> 
> Into their bullpen and roughing them up


this is getting ugly for marlins


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

RBI single for Lofton

8-0

Prior hasn't given up 8 runs in a game all year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler just got his 6th block


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

First basket for Jamal.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Chandler just got his 6th block


chandler and curry gonna hold down the front court this year..i cant wait till opening night were i can see the games


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Who is the next Chicago superstar?

Tyke
Pryor
Eddy
Wood

?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:58 55-50 Pacers. Bulls starting flat.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

i might have missed this but who started the game tonight


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I swear the national commentators on FOX are anti-cub!!:upset: 

Pryor has a 8 run lead, and their talking about how much time is left if only the Marlins will be patient...


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Great 3 from Marshall in the corner!! 


Starters -
Tyson
Marshall
Gill
Hassel
Crawford


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

58-58 tie, led by Marshall!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL, Artest picks up a T in a preseason game.

Bulls have tied the game now(58-58).

Jamal's line: *7 pts, 3 rbs, 5 asts* and 3 TOs. Pretty impressive.



On the side hand, Cubs r ripping a nice A-hole on the Marlins. That GAME is OVER.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

nice keep the updtes coming


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I swear the national commentators on FOX are anti-cub!!:upset:
> 
> Pryor has a 8 run lead, and their talking about how much time is left if only the Marlins will be patient...


Oh..they are just doing their job...trying to keep as many Marlins fans as possible in front of their TV

Cubs are demolishing them!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I predict that in the fourth, with no Rose or Curry, Crawford will look to take over the game offensively if the game is close.

Nice to see Tyson with so many blocks. I wish he had a few more rebounds. Has he shown any more of that new shot?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Jamal's line: *7 pts, 3 rbs, 5 asts* and 3 TOs. Pretty impressive.


No, not for a 4th year lottery pick. Kirk maybe, but not Jamal.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> I predict that in the fourth, with no Rose or Curry, Crawford will look to take over the game offensively if the game is close.
> 
> Nice to see Tyson with so many blocks. I wish he had a few more rebounds. Has he shown any more of that new shot?


Who's Chandler guarding on D?

O'Neal has 16 pts on 7-12 shooting and 5 rebounds.
Pollard has 8 pts on 4-7 shooting and 4 rebounds 3 assists.
Chandler has 9 pts on 4-9 shooting and 4 rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 3-13 FG this Q
Pacers 10-15 FG this Q

Bach has his work cut out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits his first shot. A three.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

We're getting out butts kicked, but Kirk just hit a 3! His shot looks so great! It reminds me of Steve Kerr.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls losing the last two Qs 27-19 and 29-13

Down 12


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Kirk needs to shoot more! This guy can score.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

When Chandler left the game, Bulls fell apart. They had no one who could match up with O'Neal


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> We're getting out butts kicked, but Kirk just hit a 3! His shot looks so great! It reminds me of Steve Kerr.


He's already better than Jamal...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> He's already better than Jamal...


If you watch closely, you can see Jamal breaking out.

;-)


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

jamal is going to a star this league IMO


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Alex Gonzalez (our Alex) 2-run dinger

10-0


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jamal is much better than Kirk


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Cubs piling it on--ten run lead--another two run homer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down by 15


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> jamal is going to a star


Theres a joke in there somewhere...


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

lol i take it you dont like jamal


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> Jamal is much better than Kirk


...at gin rummy.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

11 run lead


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Kirk has 5 fouls. :|


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Same problem as last year. t/o and giving up too many off rebounds. Pacers 11-3. 

Bulls, Have 20 t/o and have given up 32 pts on those 20 t/o!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> ...at gin rummy.


:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

technical on Tyson. Foster hit Tyson on the back and the officials didn't see that.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

Free Throws are an adventure for us :no:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Same problem as last year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Our pt guards have 9 t/o 

Crawford has five, Hinrich, 4


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Crawford 5 turnovers
Gill 4
Hinrich 4
Tyson 3
Marshall 2


hey...that's what preseason is all about:yes:


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!


lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Crawford 5 turnovers
> Gill 4
> Hinrich 4
> ...


I didn't think we would win this game. We didn't have much a lot of depth and in the second half it shows.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Back to back homers for the fish...


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

whats the score?


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I'll be back later, to post up some highlights and alot of screenshots of the game. :yes:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> whats the score?


11-2


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> I'll be back later, to post up some highlights and alot of screenshots of the game. :yes:


ok man cool


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Back to back homers for the fish...


uh-oh


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 11-2


thanks


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks for the updates everyone... I really wish I could be watching :|

On the bright side, it looks like the Cubs took the Fishes' best punch in game one


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> When Chandler left the game, Bulls fell apart. They had no one who could match up with O'Neal


I completely agree.

This game is a prime example of why Chandler is crucial to the Bulls success, not some glorified role player.

He is the defensive anchor, he blocks and changes a ton of shots, and gets steals. And his offensive game is improving.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The Bulls are just careless with the ball......:no:


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

hinrich had a rough game 6 pfs and 5 To's


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> Kirk has 5 fouls. :|


Its a sign he's agressive on D--about damn time from one of our guards.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Who is the next Chicago superstar?
> 
> Tyke
> ...


Yes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Prior gave up two solo homers.

Gonzalez answers with his 2nd homer of the game.

12-2 Cubs

They should have scored like this yesterday and played yesterday's game (4 run 1st inning lead) today for prior ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cubs line score

Fish 2-8-1
Cubs 12-14-0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Next radio game is Tuesday. Bulls play Celtics Friday. Maybe on Celtics radio.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Pacers 96 Bulls 82 final*

Bulls 24 turnovers but have a look at these individual stats

Tyson Chandler 11 points -5 rebs- 8 blocks!!!!! 

Jamal Crawford 14 points -5 rebs-6 assists

Donyell Marshall 10 pomts-6 rebs-3 steals!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

1 game already a blowout. Other on the verge to be as well. Boston over Yankees 5-0. Cubs 12-2. More of these games will result in more coverage for the NBA. The playoffs have been so awesome so far that pretty much everybody has forgotten abt the NHL's starting night and the NBA preseason.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I think some people have forgotten that this is the FIRST preseason game ,we are playing WITHOUT 3 STARTERS,and also acclimating 2 new players into our system against a veteran team after only a week of practice.

Could we at least wait until the 6th or 7th preseason game ?


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 1 game already a blowout. .


considering pipen,rose or curry didnt play it was ok


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Pacers 96 Bulls 82 final*



> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Bulls 24 turnovers but have a look at these individual stats
> 
> Tyson Chandler 11 points -5 rebs- 8 blocks!!!!!
> ...


And look at these:

O'Neal 16 Pts, 8 rebounds, 5 blocks!!! 

Harrington 18 pts, 7 rebounds, 1 ast, 1 stl, 1 blk

O. Cook 13 pts, 4-4 FG, 1 reb, 1 ast, 1 stl in 19 minutes


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Note: I will not be starting the "official pre-season is a wash" thread


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, FJ_of _Rockaway, johnston797, TRUTHHURTS*, C.C.C.P*, hoops*, ztect, fear7, L.O.B, R-Star, Fizer Fanatic, SPMJ, Agent911, Newguy*, hps, Future, Electric Slim, JAF311, ShamBulls*, unBULLievable, TheLastTruePG, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, WestHighHawk, Athlon33.6*, bpm183, KirkHinrich, Nokio8423, DaBullz)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

E-Rob is freakin worthless... he's already injured???

:upset:

Sometimes, I think he is just fakin. Sittin on his *** and getting pay checks for it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I would say the bulls did pretty decent w/o their 2 best scorers and Pip would've easily been our 3rd best player last year in terms of overall production. The lack of scoring obviously hurt em' in the 2nd half. FTs still seem to be a problem though and those TOs r just a sign of this being the preseason.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

Free throws is a adventure for us..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> 
> 
> considering pipen,rose or curry didnt play it was ok


Nah, i was actually referring to the Cubs-Marling blowout game. 

Of course, by no means would i fuss over the Bulls-Pacers with the Bulls missing 3 starters while the Pacers pretty much having their entire lineup from last year ready to go.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I listened to the game on the radio and I have to say that the best part was listening to Tom Dore and Beef Wennington.

Both were very funny.




As for the game, the Bulls played sloppy but that's expected for the first preseason game and being without their best player and leader. Chandler, Crawford, Marshall, and Gill had good games.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, FJ_of _Rockaway, johnston797, TRUTHHURTS*, C.C.C.P*, hoops*, ztect, fear7, L.O.B, R-Star, Fizer Fanatic, SPMJ, Agent911, Newguy*, hps, Future, Electric Slim, JAF311, ShamBulls*, unBULLievable, TheLastTruePG, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, WestHighHawk, Athlon33.6*, bpm183, KirkHinrich, Nokio8423, DaBullz)


Wheres GB?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Wheres GB?


I think we all want to know that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (Bullwhip*, FJ_of _Rockaway, johnston797, TRUTHHURTS*, C.C.C.P*, GB, fear7, SPMJ, Agent911, Newguy*, 7thwatch, TripleDouble, darlets, Electric Slim, JAF311, Jumpman23, unBULLievable, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, Athlon33.6*, bpm183, KirkHinrich, Nokio8423, DaBullz)

GB is in there ;-)

I think he was off smoking some of what showtyme was smoking.

hehehe


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I need a Pryor Southpark avatar


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Such as you can make any statement about a pre season game, it's nice that we hung in there without three starters against a good team who seemed to play everyone of note.

And just to drive the point home, remember that the preseason is still a time when Obinna Ekezie can tally an 18 point 13 rebound game.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

lol


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I watched the whole game. The result was pretty much what I expected, especially when Curry, Rose and Pippen didn't even make the trip. It was, in essence, our bench plus a couple of non-roster players vs. a better team than us even at full strength. A few thoughts.

I like Hinrich's approach to the game. He looks to push the ball and setup the halfcout offense quickly. He really needs to learn what he can and cannot do in this league. It looked like he tried to make some moves he could do easily in college and they didn't work at this level. The kid is a pretty good on the ball defender. He fights thru screens well.

I didn't think Crawford looked all that great. Not for a 4th year player who's supposedly ready to "break out". He's got a little too much And-1 to his game. He'll need to lose that if he's going to be a solid PG in this league. I wish he'd stop with those floaters too. I think he'd shoot a higher percentage if he would stop, square his shoulders to the hoop and pop rather than taking those off-balance floaters.

Chandler was solid defensively. He showed a jump hook and he even canned a nice 12ft jumper. He still has bad hands.

I don't know who the hell Linton Johnson is, but in his short stints on the court he was a great deal more impressive than E-Rob. About the only knock I had on him was he tried to block every shot and usually ended up getting blown for a foul. I'm wondering if he plays consistantly well for us what Pax will do. We have 15 contracted players, but this guy is decent.

Baxter was solid. Fizer is still somewhat of a black hole who dribbles too much.

For the most part they played better team defense but you could tell that for stretches they were lost. It's almost like they're not talking to each other out there. You'd have two guys guarding the same player and neither player would rotate to the open man. The Pacers got a lot of open looks because of that poor rotation.

Cartwright has some work to do. It was the same story from last season reran for this game. Too many turnovers. Too many stupid fouls and poor free-throw shooting. All things that can be corrected yet all things that should be showing improvement. It's just the first game and we weren't even close to full strength. Now that this first game is done with, I'm looking for the coaching staff to identify the problem areas and start to correct them. This is still a very young team and it showed. I think they're better than last season and for a half, our bench kept up with Indy's starters. The better test comes in the next couple of games - Boston and Milwaukee.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I like Hinrich's approach to the game. He looks to push the ball and setup the halfcout offense quickly. He really needs to learn what he can and cannot do in this league. It looked like he tried to make some moves he could do easily in college and they didn't work at this level. The kid is a pretty good on the ball defender. He fights thru screens well.
> 
> I didn't think Crawford looked all that great. Not for a 4th year player who's supposedly ready to "break out".


:sigh: 

:no: 

:upset:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> I don't know who the hell Linton Johnson is, but in his short stints on the court he was a great deal more impressive than E-Rob. About the only knock I had on him was he tried to block every shot and usually ended up getting blown for a foul. I'm wondering if he plays consistantly well for us what Pax will do. We have 15 contracted players, but this guy is decent.


I'll tell you who Linton Johnson is. He's a tulane alumni. The school I currently attend. I certainly didn't expect to see that name. He's alright. He's streaky. The first time I saw his name was on an ESPN crawl when he got suspended for a few games for violating team rules.


Also though. What do you mean by Crawford needs to take the And-1 stuff out of his game? And what's all this pooh-poohing on the floater? If the floater is good enough for Mark Jackson then it's good enough for Jamal Crawford damnit.

Does anyone else find it disturbing that Hinrich fouls out of these games so easily? He was getting fouls at RMR like it was going out of style too. Is it how he plays or are the refs out to get him? Three's a fine line between playing aggressive D and fouling out of every game. one is usefull the other is stupidity. Is there really a good reason why your point guard should always be getting in foul trouble? Where is he fouling these guys? I am imagining he's fouling them out on the perimeter--but WHY? Can he not adjust to how the game is being called? For someone who's supposed to be so smart, that just sounds really dumb.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I watched the whole game. The result was pretty much what I expected, especially when Curry, Rose and Pippen didn't even make the trip. It was, in essence, our bench plus a couple of non-roster players vs. a better team than us even at full strength. A few thoughts.
> 
> I like Hinrich's approach to the game. He looks to push the ball and setup the halfcout offense quickly. He really needs to learn what he can and cannot do in this league. It looked like he tried to make some moves he could do easily in college and they didn't work at this level. The kid is a pretty good on the ball defender. He fights thru screens well.


You should see him play Quidditch 



> I didn't think Crawford looked all that great. Not for a 4th year player who's supposedly ready to "break out".


Well about the only thing he may break out is a crop of zits 




> I don't know who the hell Linton Johnson is


Good to see the former prez mixing it up although I thought the Rockets could have found a spot for him on the Roster

Maybe we'll see Jimmy Carter try out for the Hawks



> About the only knock I had on him was he tried to block every shot and usually ended up getting blown for a foul.


Anxiety and overcompensating to impress... that's all




> I'm wondering if he plays consistantly well for us what Pax will do. We have 15 contracted players, but this guy is decent.


Cya Trent 



> Baxter was solid.


Baxter _ is _ solid 



> Fizer is still somewhat of a black hole who dribbles too much.


He's getting back into the flow of the game that he hasn't been playing a lot of .. he'll be OK 



> I think they're better than last season and for a half, our bench kept up with Indy's starters. The better test comes in the next couple of games - Boston and Milwaukee.


I'll be pissed if these guys take until March to get into a groove.. they have to hit the ground running from day 1 and not play like future all stars when the pressure of expectation ( to win ) is not on them 

No F'n Excuses .. F'n FFF

Dig ?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> You should see him play Quidditch
> ...


Hahaha... dude, you're hilarious... Poster of the month right here.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

You said Quidditch... :laugh:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

By the way, Omar Cook looks solid. Perfect shooting, 3-3 from the arc, 2 steals, 1 assist, 1 rebound in 19 minutes with zero turnovers. That's the kind of exhibition season he has to have to make the team, and I think he'll get it done.

The two best PG's from that draft year together on the same team... 

Mark my words: if Cook makes the team, don't be surprised if at some point, Carlisle gives him some major minutes. Kenny A is old junks and Anthony Johnson is just junks. Cook might even push for the starting job if Tinsley starts to falter and Cook works his butt off. It's true what they say about him being able to just flat out run a team... I watched some of his NBDL games on ESPN last season, and he really looked like a true floor general, more than I ever saw him act like that in college or anywhere else. He's got the ability to really run a team.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Next radio game is Tuesday. Bulls play Celtics Friday. Maybe on Celtics radio.


This Staurday's game against Milwaukee is televised on FSNChicago! Get ready to start flipping channels between the Cubs and Bulls!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> 
> 
> This Staurday's game against Milwaukee is televised on FSNChicago! Get ready to start flipping channels between the Cubs and Bulls!!!


If it were me, I'd get 2 TVs.

Anyway, for those of you that watched the game, do you think Fizer will be back to his full self before he got hurt last year? I was actually at the game (here in Portland) where he got hurt with a Bulls fan, and when Fizer went down, he was going "NO NO NO!!! GET UP DAMN IT!!!" Before he went down though, I was impressed with his offensive ability, both on the glass and scoring wise.

If he improves from where he was last year before he got hurt, you guys have a pretty good PF on your hands.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> By the way, Omar Cook looks solid.


Cook must be a *****. I can't think of any other reason why someone with his talent to lead a team dropped on draft day and has been cut so many times.

Furistixin: I commented breifly on Kh's D before--I'm not sure the fouls should be viewed negatively. Most of the better man to man defenders picked up stupid fouls because of their over-agressiveness early in their career. This was true of Artest, Jordan and to a lesser extent Pippen. It appears easier to teach a player how to temper their agressiveness than it is to teach a non-agressive defender to step up.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

The only impressive thing about the Bulls is Tyson CHandler...he just seems to be the man holding it down on the defensive end...he was our defense basically.

WHen he came out in the third quarter...we fell apart...well, so much for depth.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> The only impressive thing about the Bulls is Tyson CHandler...he just seems to be the man holding it down on the defensive end...he was our defense basically.
> 
> WHen he came out in the third quarter...we fell apart...well, so much for depth.


I agree. It was clear to me also


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

For those who watched the game last night and didn't listen to it like I did, who guarded cook and Harrington?

A better way to say this is, who DIDN'T guard cook and harrington?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> If the floater is good enough for Mark Jackson then it's good enough for Jamal Crawford damnit.


I've watched Mark Jackson play, and let me tell you: Jamal Crawford is no Mark Jackson.




> Does anyone else find it disturbing that Hinrich fouls out of these games so easily? He was getting fouls at RMR like it was going out of style too. Is it how he plays or are the refs out to get him? Three's a fine line between playing aggressive D and fouling out of every game. one is usefull the other is stupidity.


Tyke and Eddy had the same problem. He'll be fine.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Are you gonna be doing this all year?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Who?


----------

